# can i put staggered tires on my quattro?



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

as long as the rolling diameter difference is less than 1%. that's what i was told by a friend that worked for stasis.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

have you seen any, is it bad ass


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

mmm, it could be


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

oh yes you can here is mine:







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (kievskiy)*

I am thinking about running 255/40/19's on the back and 235/35/19's on the front. Will this create a problem with the quattro or any other systems?


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

the rolling diameter must be the same on all 4 wheels with the quattro system, also since our audi's have a weight distribution of 60f/40r putting wider wheels in the rear will actually worsen handling, unless you moved your engine back and put the dist. closer to 50/50 somehow, someway, i wouldnt reccomend it


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

like i said, it can be within 1% and won't have a major affect on drivetrain wear. 

you ca get rims that are the same width, but have a different offset and therefore a larger lip in the rear.

as for the handling.. it will worsen the handling... but only if you drive the car to the limit of the tires traction. 98% of people on the road don't even know how to get to that point and still have a clue of what's going on. if... anyone here who is planning on staggered wheels, just keep it in mind that at the ragged edge, you're going to make your car understeer worse than they already do, but you can counter that with a stiffer rear sway bar. forget moving the engine and tranny back... there's absolutely no practical or cost effective way of moving them far enough back to make any sort of difference.


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (derracuda)*

I roll on 235/35R19 front an rear i juss strected the rear tires to fit my 9.5" rear rims... n the fronts are 8.5" ..... thats how i got around the staggered issue... juss an idea


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (1euroA6)*

i forgot about this thread. but i decided to not go staggered, and instead i got a8 12 spokes...they will be on saturday.


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_... i got a8 12 spokes...

Me too. I just haven't had the time or money to put rubber on them thus far. They came with 255/40/19's on them. I test fitted them and they fit perfectly on the back, but I had some clearance issues on the front. Let me know what tire set-up you end up running with these rims. maybe some pics too????


----------



## V-Dublin-05 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*

im at 18s, 235 45 18, or something like that. im picking up the tires today at 7 and will have them mounted tommrow, i will post pics and let you know how they turned out. did you get reps or real? they are drop dead georgous either way.
edit sorry this is an_a6 at my friends place


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*

i got mine on my car this evening. and for clearence all i can say is how low is your car? i got mine lowered 1.75 and im almost running, i had 4 other people in my car today and whenever i hit a bump can hear it hit my wheel well. but they look awesome, i couldnt have gotten anything better? also, where did you get yours?


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_i got mine on my car this evening. and for clearence all i can say is how low is your car? i got mine lowered 1.75 and im almost running, i had 4 other people in my car today and whenever i hit a bump can hear it hit my wheel well. but they look awesome, i couldnt have gotten anything better? also, where did you get yours?

My car is not lowered as I have to drive it in atlanta and I scrape the front ALL the time at stock ride height. I got mine from a guy in miami that I found on the 'tex. I think I might need to get the front rims narrowed by a half inch or so, ** unless anyone out there has fitted 8.5" wheels on the front with any success** and while I get that done I might as well get them refinished. Mine are OEM audi wheels. Did you get the OEM ones or the replicas? The replicas, from what I can tell, look exactly like the OEM wheels, they just have both the 5X100 and 5X112 bolt patterns. 
Do you know if there is any good DIY way to refinish the face of these wheels without ruining the paint on the sides of the spokes and the barrel of the wheel? I also want to keep the concentric brushed aluminum look. I figure if I sand down the face it will ruin that effect. The problem with my wheels is that the clear coat has chipped in a few places and there is minor curbage right at the edge. The biggest concern for me though is the chipped clearcoat.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Cor32rado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cor32rado* »_
My car is not lowered as I have to drive it in atlanta and I scrape the front ALL the time at stock ride height. I got mine from a guy in miami that I found on the 'tex. I think I might need to get the front rims narrowed by a half inch or so, ** unless anyone out there has fitted 8.5" wheels on the front with any success** and while I get that done I might as well get them refinished. Mine are OEM audi wheels. Did you get the OEM ones or the replicas? The replicas, from what I can tell, look exactly like the OEM wheels, they just have both the 5X100 and 5X112 bolt patterns. 
Do you know if there is any good DIY way to refinish the face of these wheels without ruining the paint on the sides of the spokes and the barrel of the wheel? I also want to keep the concentric brushed aluminum look. I figure if I sand down the face it will ruin that effect. The problem with my wheels is that the clear coat has chipped in a few places and there is minor curbage right at the edge. The biggest concern for me though is the chipped clearcoat. 

i got the replicas, and if you where to put them next to real ones you would have no idea. i deffinatly wouldnt refinish them, they have a really unique look and i dont think that it could be replicated easlity. my friend droped one on the ground and it left a dent on the edge of about half the size of your fingernail and some guy figured 100 atleast.


----------

